# Why UZURV will fail



## johnydynamic (Aug 22, 2016)

As many if not all of you know, UZURV is an app that works in tandem with Uber and Lyft that enables passengers to pre-arrange rides with the drivers of their choice. 

I firmly believe that UZURV, as is, will fail. 

Why?

1. They are not partnered or affiliated with Uber or Lyft. This is why they don’t advertise other than to drivers, and their message is essentially “promote us”. They cannot meaningfully advertise to the riding public because they can’t use the words Uber or Lyft. 

2. Their model for airport pickups is untenable. The driver is supposed to park somewhere near the airport ( but NOT in the TNC zone) and somehow receive the request from their intended passenger among all of the request traffic that flies around near the airport. The passenger then has to meet the driver at some prearranged spot. Compare this to the standard user experience (which I do several times each week) wherein I get my bags, go to the curb, request a ride, wait a brief time, and off I go.

3. No one is using this app. Look at the number of reviews for the driver and passenger apps. I’ve been signed up with UZURV for several weeks. In that time, exactly one ride has come through in the feed. 

IMO UZURV is a waste of memory on your phone. I’m keeping the app for a while just to see if my belief is accurate. 

Make money. Be safe.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Instead of an app I give my customers my business card.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I've gotten a few requests through third party services. They never indicate what company they're associated with. I suppose there could be some decent money to be made charging these customers what they're actually willing to pay.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

It will fail because if it ever did become popular. Uber and/or Lyft can just add those options and crush them like the cockroaches that they are.


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

I don't understand how it works... Does it spoof gps to make you look like the closest driver? Wouldn't be long before u/l refuses to match and possibly deactivates the driver.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

What exactly is this service? I'm curious - I've never heard of it before and I don't understand how it would be able to function smoothly side-by-side with U/L.

Has anyone here used it successfully? Any stories? Interesting anecdotes?


----------



## sirius black (Apr 20, 2017)

It basically “brokers” pre-arranged rides. Pax put in their to/fr info, drivers input their desire to take the ride, Pax selects what driver/platform they want, off-line arrangements are made, driver parks in front of address and waits for ping. Pure joy ensues as pax/driver have a match made in heaven. 
I deleted the App after 6 months of no activity. There was a driver around these parts that had his car all blinged out w/ their logo pasted everywhere on it. Guess it’s better than having Lyftshyts thrown all over it. (Rakos, you’re up )


----------



## johnydynamic (Aug 22, 2016)

JMlyftuber said:


> I don't understand how it works... Does it spoof gps to make you look like the closest driver? Wouldn't be long before u/l refuses to match and possibly deactivates the driver.


The basic premise is this:
- Riders wanting to pre-schedule a ride post the info, both pickup area and drop off area, on the app. They can include an "incentive", ie a tip.
- Drivers who are willing to do the ride reply and are added to a list from which the rider can choose.
- The chosen driver shows up, does the up-close ping dance with the rider, and then takes them to their destination through the Uber or Lyft app.
This may work for people who live in the middle of nowhere who need transportation to a distant airport or similar destination, but makes no sense for anyone living in an area serviced by Lyft or Uber. It's especially ridiculous when airport pickups are thrown into the mix. UZURV's answer to this is literally what I've detailed in my original post. No one will do that. Ever.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

The problem I have with Uzurv is it's one more entity profiting off of drivers with drivers doing all the work. 

I thought it would be helpful but honestly it's just as easy to have someone tell you what time they'd like to go somewhere, arrange to be nearby and then take their ping. Why should I give Uzurv a share of that fee when I can do the exact same thing on my own.

I've only gotten one ride request through the app in 6 months. It isn't used much in my territory and I don't feel like handing out promotional materials to all my pax. I don't have the time nor money to promote another's company.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Coachman said:


> I suppose there could be some decent money to be made charging these customers what they're actually willing to pay.


Said Lyft, and Uber every minute of every day until they actually started doing it and found out they were right.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

I used it to do a couple of rides. Good in theory, but as others said, not enough ride volume.


----------



## sirius black (Apr 20, 2017)

The *only* advantages are that the Pax can select the car/driver, and the driver knows they’re getting a scheduled ride they want to give. Both Pax and driver pay a fee for this awesome service (IIRC). If there ever was a repeat customer advantage, Uber would be happy to take care of that by stepping in and deactivating the driver for breaking TOS.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

I have always thought this app was a great idea not just to reserve rides, but to reserve a specific driver. However, the one thing that this has in common with Uber/Lyft are the cheap riders that don't see the value in this service and the added cost involved to fulfill a reservation. Driver has dead miles coming to you and has to go offline to fulfill the reservation.

The main benefit of this app is to get rides in rural areas during times when Uber/Lyft riders are not available.

I see so many rides coming across with $0 incentive which the app defaults to $3 . That tells me that rider is cheap and had to manually change that amount. 

The main issue is that when riders start to feel comfortable with a dependable driver, the question is always asked if the reservation has to go through the app. This is UZURV's main failure as these riders will eventually jump ship and simply contact drivers directly.

I use it mainly to start my day which I use my filter to get where I need to be so I can fulfill the reservation. It's been mixed results with dead miles resulting in little gain expect a ride where I know the pickup and destination.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

johnydynamic said:


> The basic premise is this:
> - Riders wanting to pre-schedule a ride post the info, both pickup area and drop off area, on the app. They can include an "incentive", ie a tip.
> - Drivers who are willing to do the ride reply and are added to a list from which the rider can choose.
> - The chosen driver shows up, does the up-close ping dance with the rider, and then takes them to their destination through the Uber or Lyft app.
> This may work for people who live in the middle of nowhere who need transportation to a distant airport or similar destination, but makes no sense for anyone living in an area serviced by Lyft or Uber. It's especially ridiculous when airport pickups are thrown into the mix. UZURV's answer to this is literally what I've detailed in my original post. No one will do that. Ever.


So how do they make money at this? I suspect they can't interject themselves between uber and your pay from them, so where do they get their percentage, the customer?

I can't see this being all that popular. About the only people that would be interested in this are the paranoid riders who don't trust prescheduling with either app.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

The idea or a passenger being able to choose their driver is a good one, especially if they want me


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

oldfart said:


> The idea or a passenger being able to choose their driver is a good one, especially if they want me


Yeah i can just imagine the rider using this... Lauren Bacall wannabe, yelling the whole way "don't go too fast! Watch out when you turn! Oh god you're going to take advantage of me, aren't you?! Thank you for not killing me, here have a peppermint young man!" Or a man... Ride to McDonald's "let's have breakfast, my treat, and talk business. I need someone reliable to take me to church and the doctor 3x/week. I'll make it worth your while, $5 each if you'll do it off app. I'll even throw in an extra $5 to help me shop at Walmart!"


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Wonkytonk said:


> So how do they make money at this? I suspect they can't interject themselves between uber and your pay from them, so where do they get their percentage, the customer?


Both the driver and rider are charged a fee, by Uzurv, per ride booked/accepted.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

MHR said:


> Both the driver and rider are charged a fee, by Uzurv, per ride booked/accepted.


Seems like double dipping to me. How does the driver pay? Do drivers have an account with a debit/credit card associated with it?

I already feel as though I'm being raped by uber and lyft taking 25% for what they shouldn't get more than 10% for, actually considering the way they're overcharging riders we shouldn't be charged a penny, so this for Uzurv is a no can do for me.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Wonkytonk said:


> Seems like double dipping to me. How does the driver pay? Do drivers have an account with a debit/credit card associated with it?


Yes, you have to link debit/credit card to your driver account.

They are also very strict about if you have to cancel a pre-planned ride and charging you a fee for that (as a driver).


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

I used it until recently because of this experience:

1) Rider requests ride on app
2) I opted to take it
3) Rider selects me to fulfill request
4) Rider then messages me that they are on Wi-Fi where they work and when they leave they won't have it, could I have their phone number instead so they can text me when they're ready.
5) I message rider back inquiring as to how they're going to use the Uber app to request the ride if their phone won't have access to internet services.
6) Rider writes back assuming that UZURV handles the ride aspect.
7) I cancelled the reservation.

I see that their website is pretty unclear about themselves NOT being a TNC, but merely a ride broker. I live in the home of UZURV, therefore it's used pretty extensively here.


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

MHR said:


> Yes, you have to link debit/credit card to your driver account.


Hell, no!
Another leach on drivers' back.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Zebonkey said:


> Hell, no!
> Another leach on drivers' back.


Yeah and just like uber and lyft a double dipping one that dings both drivers and riders for fees.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

JMlyftuber said:


> Yeah i can just imagine the rider using this... Lauren Bacall wannabe, yelling the whole way "don't go too fast! Watch out when you turn! Oh god you're going to take advantage of me, aren't you?! Thank you for not killing me, here have a peppermint young man!" Or a man... Ride to McDonald's "let's have breakfast, my treat, and talk business. I need someone reliable to take me to church and the doctor 3x/week. I'll make it worth your while, $5 each if you'll do it off app. I'll even throw in an extra $5 to help me shop at Walmart!"


it's the concept I approve of. 
The idea of matching riders with drivers they like and the thought of waking up Monday morning knowing my schedule for the week, is something I want to happen. I just don't think this outfit will work for me

I'm trying to build a private ride service. I don't give my card to every Uber/Lyft rider I meet so I don't expect to have many regular customers like the one you describe and at my age I don't expect anyone to ever call me "young man"


----------



## Fearmonger (Nov 16, 2017)

The biggest plus for UZURV with drivers is that you can not only see the pick up point, but also where the passenger is going so you know ahead of time if it is going to be a ride that will actually pay.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I don't know that it will fail, in the areas that it's well promoted and highly used there seems to be a cult-like adoration by drivers and riders. 

I can see its benefits but it's just not for me.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Fearmonger said:


> The biggest plus for UZURV with drivers is that you can not only see the pick up point, but also where the passenger is going so you know ahead of time if it is going to be a ride that will actually pay.


Lyft does something like that with scheduled rides. I know when and where I have to be and I know generally where I'm going and how much I'm going to make before I accept


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

oldfart said:


> Lyft does something like that with scheduled rides. I know when and where I have to be and I know generally where I'm going and how much I'm going to make before I accept


Agreed. When You accept a scheduled ride request on Lyft, at least you know it's going to you, so long as:

1) You go online within 20 minutes of the scheduled pickup time
2) You're up to 15 minutes away from the pax. Though this, of course, is not guaranteed if your scheduled pickup location is in an area known to have drivers within close proximity.

One of the things that frustrates me about using UZURV is that scheduled pickup requests (at least in my area) are at locations that are considered to be remote. So there goes the "long pickup fee" you could potentially earn. Another is that when a request comes up, you don't know how many *other *drivers have also taken the request, so the pax can pick and choose who will be picking them up. Out of 40+ requests I have taken through this service I can count on one hand (with fingers cut off) how many have been accepted by the pax.

They claim they benefit both the driver _and _rider, but when you see the mechanics of how it works, it clearly only benefits themselves, then the rider, and then driver a (very) distant third.


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

This is why I like uzurv... at times rides like this come in,










The $10. Is an incentive the rider pays, like an up front tip... they can put in any amount they want, which a lot are just $3-$5. But consider how many tip to begin with, and I've had multiple people tip without putting it on the app.

I do a lot of airport pickup and drop offs, airport drop offs usually get you a matchup if your on app. and I've gain more then a couple regular riders who reserve through the app but pay me cash at the apps (U/L) estimate.

The app tells you pickup and drop off, it's totally up to you to put your name in to be chosen or not. Short trips just ignore, take the trips you want.

I've only paid .99 (cents) per reserved ride to uzurv... always felt it was worth it.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

If I lived where you lived, I'd make a killing with UZURV. I drove someone from RVA to Dulles and visited my friend near DC. For the three hours I was there, it surged from 10a-1p, something you NEVER get where I live.


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

It helps that I can drive Md,Va, and DC... but your in Va, can’t you drive these areas too?


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

I can drive DMV (U/L) and South Jersey / Philly (Lyft only). I just don't willingly drive up to DMV unless I am getting a ride that is going to that area. Yes, I know it pays more (even FXBG pays more than RVA), but I'd like to be compensated somewhat on the ride up there.


----------



## johnydynamic (Aug 22, 2016)

Uzurv usage in my piece of the world (Northern CA) is almost non-existent. I’m registered in all of the areas surrounding SF Bay and had one ride come through in the feed. Uzurv doesn’t operate in SF itself BTW.


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

I get things like this occasionally, usually it's a day or two notice before the ride.









I can take it and drive my way back with DF... most times, then again I have lyft and uber so I have to use a lot of DF.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

ratethis said:


> I get things like this occasionally, usually it's a day or two notice before the ride.
> View attachment 227003
> 
> 
> I can take it and drive my way back with DF... most times, then again I have lyft and uber so I have to use a lot of DF.


They probably charge the customer 50-100% extra for that ride. A lot of people are willing to pay premium for uberx.


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

Coachman said:


> They probably charge the customer 50-100% extra for that ride. A lot of people are willing to pay premium for uberx.


You mean there are people even stupider than the average Uber pax? I'm constantly surprised they remember how to breathe!


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

Coachman said:


> They probably charge the customer 50-100% extra for that ride. A lot of people are willing to pay premium for uberx.


The ride is done through the U/L app so pax pays whatever U/L charge them for that ride.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

MHR said:


> The ride is done through the U/L app so pax pays whatever U/L charge them for that ride.


So Uzurv is offering a free service?


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

Uzurv was a terrible expierence for me. I always accepted rides and never got them which is fine. Finally got one and we could not get matched up tried 5 times before I ended up having to take him for cash since he was running late for his flight by now. I never take off app rides but I didn' want to screw this guy over. Then i get an email from Uzurv that I was gonna get a charge for being a no show it was a whole process to get refunded they had to reach out to the pax and having him verify the story. The whole process was horrible for me and the pax who also said he'd never use the app again



Coachman said:


> So Uzurv is offering a free service?


They charge the driver a small fee for each ride and I think the pax pays a small fee as well


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

RideshareGentrification said:


> They charge the driver a small fee for each ride and I think the pax pays a small fee as well


No wonder they're going under. We want you to drive our customers and we'll charge you a fee to do it! lol


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

Coachman said:


> No wonder they're going under. We want you to drive our customers and we'll charge you a fee to do it! lol


Only benefit was if u had a regular they could book u through the app but a simple text message could accomplish the same thing


----------



## johnydynamic (Aug 22, 2016)

Been signed up for Uzurv for over a month. A whopping one ride has come through in that entire time. A complete waste for drivers in the SF Bay Area IMO.


----------



## Andocrates (Jun 8, 2018)

Ye olde false flag post. Meanwhile on the apps site:
UBER drivers are buzzing with questions."


----------



## UberBeemer (Oct 23, 2015)

johnydynamic said:


> As many if not all of you know, UZURV is an app that works in tandem with Uber and Lyft that enables passengers to pre-arrange rides with the drivers of their choice.
> 
> I firmly believe that UZURV, as is, will fail.
> 
> ...


Are you working for the developer?


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

It was around before either Uber or Lyft had the scheduled ride feature. There also were fewer drivers so getting a driver in the middle of the night was not reliable. There also was the problem of drivers canceling upon arriving because they don't want to go far


----------



## IHmechanic (Jan 2, 2016)

Your prediction was correct ...

I’m sad to see it go. While I didn’t respond to many ride requests for basic service, I did respond to most XL and LUX requests, and I was usually selected. Those requests typically came with a $10 incentive. Plus the PAX usually tipped in the Uber/Lyft app too. I think the newbs thought the incentive needed to be paid through the TNC app because the tip was often the same as the incentive. So I’d get $10 from UZURV and another $10 from Uber/Lyft.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I was perusing my spam email and nestled amongst emails from heads of countries wishing to give me millions of dollars and Asian ladies (don't know why it's not at least dudes) and Magnus from Scotland letting me know I won a rather large lottery drawing was an email from UZURV about ending the program.

They have fully transitioned into a service called UZURV360 that works providing ADA compliant transportation. According to the email, loosely quoting, it grew bigger and faster than they thought and is their primary focus. 

They closed out all driver accounts and you have to apply again through the 360 program.


----------

